#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  В Москве с ребенком?

## Fyodor

Есть ли в вашем центре (месте сбора/практик) игровая комната для детей?
Или просто оставляете детей в другой комнате и присматриваете?
А то неским ребенка оставить  :Frown:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не в Москве. Но я носила ребенка на учения с грудичкового периода, да и не только я. Некому было оставить, помещения для детей не было. 

Все зависит от того, насколько активен Ваш ребенок. Моей дочери было достаточно дать было игрушки или карандаши, и она потихоньку сидела рядом, либо спала. Также надо взять с собой еду,питье и все необходимое. желательно без упаковки, чтобы не шуршать. Многие берут детей на учения с собой. Если малыш заплачет - заранее подумайте, куда его вынести или как успокоить.

Если же ребенок все-таки плачет во время совместных практик, то все остальные практикуют концентрацию и терпение. И обязаны войти в Ваше положение.

Но чаще всего родителям приходится чередоваться, если оба буддисты. Один на учениях, другой, - дома с ребенком.

----------

Fyodor (07.03.2012)

----------


## Винд

> Один на учениях, другой, - дома с ребенком.


Ну прямо как у военных  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Именно поэтому многие Учителя еще до проведения ретритов официально просят: *"Пожалуйста, никаких(!) детей на посвящениях и практиках! Уважайте чужое измерение"*. Неоднократно с этим встречался.

Поэтому я считаю, что когда весь зал во время дарования Дхармы сидит исключительно с одной мыслью: "ну когда же заткнется этот ребенок" или "когда же мамаша догадается выйти с ним из зала", то это - неприкрытое хамство со стороны родителей: типа "чаду моему благо, на остальных - плевать", ибо "все(!) пару тысяч человек в зале обязаны(!) войти в мое(!) положение".

----------

Raudex (09.03.2012), SlavaR (29.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), Zom (08.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.03.2012), Фил (07.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мой ребенок себя всегда вел идеально. Она быстро привыкла к месту, и спокойно себе спала.

Почти на всех учениях, на которых была - были мамаши с плачущими чадами. Ни один Учитель при мне официально ничего такого не просил. Многие женщины не понимают, что могут мешать другим, и очень хотят получить благословение Учителя для себя и для их чада. Может они приехали издалека, и в чужом месте уж тем более оставить ребенка некому, может, у них не будет другой возможности увидеть Учителя. Чаще всего они и на самом деле не могут кому-то оставить ребенка, потому что они б и сами с радостью послушали бы Учение без него. 

Все обычно спокойно сидят и не обращают внимание. И если наша концентрация от детского плача рассеивается - то это не проблема матери. Учитель уж тем более совершенно спокоен. Однажды в гомпу один европеец привел даже собаку, которая некоторое время ходила по всем нам, так лама Сопа ее спокойно погладил, когда она подошла к нему, и что-то ей сказал на ухо. Те, кто мечтают, чтобы ребенок заткнулся, должны нарабатывать терпение и слегка пересмотреть свое отношение к другим. Учителя, совершенно не моргнув глазом, продолжают. Тибетцы очень часто приходят с младенцами.

Если у Вас стоит выбор не пойти вообще, или пойти с ребенком, и если для Вас это очень важно - идите с ребенком. Если только он не болен и в этот период сильно нервничает, например, у него режутся зубы. И не волнуйтесь, что другие будут мечтать заткнуть ему рот. Большинство людей понимают, что если принесли ребенка, значит, иначе никак. А не из вредности или глупости и невнимательного отношения к другим.

 Постарайтесь его покормить, не давайте ему спать перед сессией, чтобы он уснул на время учений, возьмите люльку или плед, где его устроить, возьмите привычные игрушки, которые его успокаивают. Дети постарше не плачут, с ними проще. Короче, продумайте, чтобы он как можно меньше беспокоил окружающих. Сядьте в удаленный уголок, из которого просто выйти на улицу или в другое помещение, не переступая через людей.

У меня стоял выбор - идти на занятия или не идти. Я попросила разрешения у ламы и у других. И ходила каждую неделю. Мои товарищи по Дхарме всячески помогали мне и с радостью старались пойти мне навстречу.

----------

Caddy (08.03.2012), Vladiimir (08.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

И всё-таки, если присутствует несколько родителей с детьми, лучше организовать отдельный уголок для детей. Всё-таки правила общежития никто не отменял. Никому ведь в голову не придёт пойти, например, в читальный зал библиотеки или в театр, или на лекцию какого-либо доктора наук, с плачущими детьми.

От  себя добавлю, что я всячески "за" приход с детьми в буддийские центры. Но не на все мероприятия. Например, на медитации или сложные учения с детьми лучше не приходить. И им морока и окружающим это мешает. А вот на праздники, даны, проповеди общего плана - наоборот, хорошо, когда  с детьми приходят.

Касаемо благословений: наверное лучше было бы разделять учение и благословляющий молебен. Тогда будет выбор куда и когда идти.

----------

Alex (08.03.2012), Bob (08.03.2012), Fyodor (10.03.2012), Joy (11.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Федор Ф (08.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Можно найти хорошую нянечку, дать ей денюжку и попросить на время ретрита присмотреть за дитем. По-моему, все проще простого. И Вы внимательно слушаете учение (Вы же именно для этого в центр приходите), и другие не отвлекаются, и ребенок под присмотром.

----------

Joy (11.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хорошая нянечка и денюжка - это не так все просто для некоторых. С чужим человеком ребенка не оставишь.

----------

Fyodor (09.03.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Хорошая нянечка и денюжка - это не так все просто для некоторых. С чужим человеком ребенка не оставишь.


Ну если желание слушать учения по Дхарме так велико, а ребенка вот совсем-совсем не с кем оставить (бабушки, дедушки, ваджрные братья и сестры и т.д.), то уж 500 рублей можно наскрести, чтобы оплатить 3 часа своего отсутствия. 
Повторюсь, все предельно просто в данном вопросе  :Smilie:  Другое дело, что люди не хотят лишний раз заморачиваться, не хотят чуть-чуть напрячься...

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Другое дело, что люди не хотят лишний раз заморачиваться, не хотят чуть-чуть напрячься...


... Да ну, зачем заморачиваться и напрягаться самому, если можно преспокойно напрячь всех вокруг. А заодно и лишний раз повоспитывать бодхичитту и способности к концентрации у всех присутствующих.

На самом деле просто кому-то сильно везет, и люди деликатные подбираются на ретритах.  
Да вообще замечено, что тот, кто мешает окружащим, ведет себя куда наглее первых. 

У меня случай был (на посвящении Ваджрасаттвы, которое проводил ЕС Кармапа) - до сих пор мерзко вспоминать... Уселись передо мною две дамы: сильно за сорок пять, сектантского вида и в сопровождении одного "ёгина" чуть помоложе (москвичи его, наверное, хорошо знают:  он завсегдатай всех ретритов, любит ходить в оранжевой маечке, круглой панамке из-под которой непокорные кудри свисают; судя по некоторым характерным приметам - вся троица из одной не называемой здесь общины).

... Сначала, как водится, они заняли втроем полряда под "кого-то", кто естественно потом не пришел, потом, когда Учение уже шло, долго метались туда-сюда, как куры, устраивающиеся на ночлег, потом расселись и ... ка-а-ак начали болтать на весь зал. То им кто-то по телефону звонил, то они кому-то звонили... А Учение - идет своим ходом. 

Я им деликатно так вполголоса говорю: "барышни, может стоит полчасика с пустым трепом потерпеть и телефончики заодно выключить?" Видели бы присутствующие, как они разом и спонтанно на меня окрысились; я прямо давно такой дурной энергетики не встречал... И знаете, что они сказали хором? Правильно - угадали! "Вы бы уважали чужое измерение, а если что-то не нравится - вон идите!" _[это их гуру научил в свое время такой фразе, про "уважение чужого измерения", это-то они хорошо выучили]_

Поэтому если не следовать укоренившейся тут традиции сладенькой политкорректности,  :Smilie:  а называть вещи своими именами - хамство это неприкрытое, такое поведение.

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Denli (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), Sadhak (09.03.2012), SlavaR (29.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну если желание слушать учения по Дхарме так велико, а ребенка вот совсем-совсем не с кем оставить (бабушки, дедушки, ваджрные братья и сестры и т.д.), то уж 500 рублей можно наскрести, чтобы оплатить 3 часа своего отсутствия. 
> Повторюсь, все предельно просто в данном вопросе  Другое дело, что люди не хотят лишний раз заморачиваться, не хотят чуть-чуть напрячься...


Каждый из нас безусловно должен напрячься, чтобы не мешать другим и развить нужную концентрацию и отношение к другим существам, понимая их поведение. Сама неоднократно сидела на ритритах, где многие вели себя похуже мамок с детьми. В прошлом году в дацане в Питере несколько полуголых теток сели на пустующие монашьи места и цогировали так разнузданно, дрались буквально за стаканы сока и конфеты, что, может. кому-то было и смотреть неприятно, многие вокруг потратили время на возмущение их поведением. Но тетки сидели прочно, и их оттуда было не оторвать. Смысл возмущаться?

Думаю, на учениях вопрос стоит однозначно, - что бы вокруг не происходило, если можешь грамотно и бережно к какому-то омраченному существу поступить, - поступай. Возьми его ребенка на руки и иди поиграй, вызовись добровольцем, раз такой положительный. Если конкретно видно, что люди не врубаются, как им не объясняй, и все равно придут и будут всем мешать, чего толку возмущаться? Вы будете их выталкивать силой? Ни один монах или Учитель не укажет на дверь никому. Кроме случаев насилия и злостного поведения, но тут уж вся паства встанет на защиту.

 На мой взгляд - это очень хорошая практика, и как раз в такие моменты видно, чего ты стоишь. САМ себя веди с добрым отношением к другим и с пониманием как собственной ущербности, так и их ущербности. Чего толку расписывать, как другие такие жутко распущенные, а ты - ангел небесный. Пересядь, ангел небесный, подальше, если уж нетерпится, выйди из зала, если тебя, родимого, так сильно отвлекает чье-то поведение. 

Пема, Вы своего ребенка когда-нибудь кому-нибудь оставляли, искали персонал на несколько часов? Уверяю Вас, что бэбиситтеры не всегда отвечают нужным требованиям, а ваджрные братья и сестры могут не иметь необходимого опыта, и как-то не хочется их отрывать от учений за свой счет. Поверьте, родители изо всех сил напрягаются, чтоб не пойти с ребенком. Это вообще естесственно ходить на некоторые мероприятия без детей. Но если в театр запросто можно не пойти, то общение с Учителем, который приезжает редко, или до него не доехать по-другому, думаю, делает простительными такие эксцессы. Уверена, что детей берут только в крайнем случае, тем более в России. Это тут в Европе мы тут же через неделю после родов ходим и ездим везде со своими детьми и кормим их, как цыгане грудью, где придется, и все к этому относятся нормально. Грудничка, особенно, если его кормишь грудью, дома надолго не оставишь. А учения бывают разные. И сами знаете, что такое личное присутствие, аудиозаписи его не заменяют. 

Мне, например, было ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО, я бы сказала даже, - ЖИЗНЕННО ВАЖНО присутствие Учителя и обучение именно в период сразу после  рождения ребенка. Оставить было железно некому, а деньги на бэбиситтера предназначались на пожертвование ламе. Я была готова в любой момент отказаться от этого ради других, но, к счастью, этого не понадобилось. 

К сожалению, очень часто обучение не лимитируется одноразовыми посещениями раз в год по три часа, и, думаю, все равно на любом ритрите будут разные люди вокруг, - шуршуть бумажками, бегать без конца в туалет и шептаться, давить тебе на пятки или локти, толкать, возмущаться. Да и сам будешь сидеть и думать о постороннем, вместо того, чтобы обстрагироваться от всего лишнего. Так что, думаю, главное всегда в том, а каковы мы сами. И насколько можем войти в положение других и мудро отнестись к ситуации.

Ну, а дальше тут объяснять нечего. Нас было, наверно, пар 10 в БЦ, кто родил детей в течение года, когда дети стали постарше, мы нашли совместное решение.

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю, на учениях вопрос стоит однозначно, - что бы вокруг не происходило, если можешь грамотно и бережно к какому-то омраченному существу поступить, - поступай. Возьми его ребенка на руки и иди поиграй, вызовись добровольцем, раз такой положительный.


Это не дело посторонних людей, заниматься чужими детьми.



> Если конкретно видно, что люди не врубаются, как им не объясняй, и все равно придут и будут всем мешать, чего толку возмущаться? Вы будете их выталкивать силой? Ни один монах или Учитель не укажет на дверь никому. Кроме случаев насилия и злостного поведения, но тут уж вся паства встанет на защиту.


Я, например, выгонял со своих занятий людей, если они не могли себя нормально вести. В том числе за неподобающую, слишком откровенную одежду. Не вижу в этом ничего страшного. Силком на занятия никто не приводит. А если человек настолько неадекватен, что сам не может понять, что мешает окружающим, то ему не учения вначале  нужны, а правила хорошего тона.

Потом в центре даже пришлось вешать правила поведения, чтобы те, до кого не доходит, читали.

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Bob (09.03.2012), Denli (09.03.2012), Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Joy (11.03.2012), Pema Sonam (09.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Тао (12.03.2012), Федор Ф (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Да нет, можно было бы потерпеть, без проблем, если бы только этот момент можно было повторить  :Smilie: . Ну, вот проедешь тысячи километров на ретрит раз в год, дождешься "ознакомления с природой ума" и мало унять сотню собственных загонов, фантазий и прочей белиберды по этому поводу, так еще и услышишь плач ребенка или будешь сжиматься в его предвкушении. я не спорю, конечно надо развивать терпение, сострадание и "войти в положение", но поскольку мы люди несовершенные и таких качеств у нас еще нет, то постороний шум все же очень сильно мешает. Поэтому какие бы не были обстоятельства, думаю все же по сути глубоко эгоистично противопоставлять "свое измерение" целому залу.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Raudex

В Таиланде часто миряне приходят на проповедь и на дану с потомством, и бывает потомство шалит, и это даже забавно, но если хотя бы чуть чуть зашкаливает детский неадекват, чадо начинает верещать или нагло что-то там хватать и бегать, то мамаша со стыдом пригнувшись хватает его и отваливает прочь.
Аджан конечно никак не реагирует, и монахи тоже, ещё бы мы стали реагировать. Люди вокруг взрослые сами понимают что друг друга надо уважать и в балаган мероприятия не превращать. В тьом числе и уважать самих детей, так как их никто конечно не спрашивал и им то уж точно совершенно не интересно мероприятие в силу возраста.

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Bob (09.03.2012), Denli (09.03.2012), Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Читтадхаммо (10.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, это все ясно.

Топпер, может, когда приходят человек 20-30, это все реализуемо, да и люди видят друг-друга и сдерживаются. Когда же сидит огромный зал, буквально друг на друге, - все становится несколько иначе. Всех дисциплинарно не подкрутишь, тем более публика самая разношерстная.

Если можно что-то делать - делаем. Грамотно. Но самсарные существа таковы, - у всех свои тараканы. Приходится научиться подстраиваться. Прям хоть агенство по присмотру за детьми какое открывай для ритритников :Smilie: 

Раудекс, я полностью согласна, что детям что-то неинтересно в силу возраста, хотя дети разные бывают. Но вот у меня всегда было такое отношение к ребенку, что я с ним равноправна, и от своих интересов в угоду ему не должна отказываться, тем более, если я ее научила адекватно себя вести везде. Нравится-не нравится ей - она должна уметь тихо поиграть, пока я отдыхаю, или тихо посидеть, пока я занимаюсь важными для меня делами. Там, где я ими занимаюсь, раз не могу ее оставить кому-то. А уж в остальное время ей было уделено достаточно внимания. Я все делала вместе с ней, и у меня была ценная возможность выстроить ее поведение так, как считала нужным.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, это все ясно.
> 
> Топпер, может, когда приходят человек 20-30, это все реализуемо, да и люди видят друг-друга и сдерживаются. Когда же сидит огромный зал, буквально друг на друге, - все становится несколько иначе. Всех дисциплинарно не подкрутишь, тем более публика самая разношерстная.


Верите - запросто. Было бы желание.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я, например, выгонял со своих занятий людей, если они не могли себя нормально вести.


(c) "Шурик, вы комсомолец? Это же не наш метод!" ... Ибо:




> ... как раз в такие моменты видно, чего ты стоишь. САМ себя веди с добрым отношением к другим и с пониманием как собственной ущербности, так и их ущербности. Чего толку расписывать, как другие такие жутко распущенные, а ты - ангел небесный. Пересядь, ангел небесный, подальше, если уж нетерпится, выйди из зала, если тебя, родимого, так сильно отвлекает чье-то поведение.


Я думаю, тут и так все понятно и очевидно. "Пересядьте от меня! А еще лучше: вот вы, вы и вы, да и весь зал, кому не нравится моя замечательная розово-перламутровая "мабилочка" с чудесным рингтончиком или мой очаровательный карапуз, у него такой нежный детский голосочек - ВСЕ вон пошли отсюда! ... Идите практикуйте парамиту терпения в сад! А я останусь."

----------

Denli (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Думаю, на учениях вопрос стоит однозначно, - что бы вокруг не происходило, если можешь грамотно и бережно к какому-то омраченному существу поступить, - поступай. Возьми его ребенка на руки и иди поиграй, вызовись добровольцем, раз такой положительный. Если конкретно видно, что люди не врубаются, как им не объясняй, и все равно придут и будут всем мешать, чего толку возмущаться? Вы будете их выталкивать силой? Ни один монах или Учитель не укажет на дверь никому. Кроме случаев насилия и злостного поведения, но тут уж вся паства встанет на защиту.
> 
>  На мой взгляд - это очень хорошая практика, и как раз в такие моменты видно, чего ты стоишь. САМ себя веди с добрым отношением к другим и с пониманием как собственной ущербности, так и их ущербности. Чего толку расписывать, как другие такие жутко распущенные, а ты - ангел небесный. Пересядь, ангел небесный, подальше, если уж нетерпится, выйди из зала, если тебя, родимого, так сильно отвлекает чье-то поведение.


Чувствуется, что распустил вас современный окупированный Тибет. Все гламурное, розовое, ламы и монахи вокруг ходят в белом, во все врубаются и какают исключительно розовыми мобилами... тьфу... привязались эти мобилы... лепестками роз.
В начале XX века, в том свободном, не угнетенном, так сказать, Тибете, на учениях по рядам богомольцев прохаживались специально обученные люди с железными палками, и наводили порядок ими очень быстро. Случалось что и убивали ненароком кого-нибудь замешкавшегося этой палкой. А что? Всякое может случиться, как ещё говориться: "Лес рубят - щепки летят". Зато никому из свободных тибетцев в те времена и в голову не приходило выступить с претензией: "Отсядьте от меня весь зал в сторону, если рингтон моей мобилы чудный голосок моего чада вас так раздражает".

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Интересно, остались ли еще в Тибете люди этой уважаемой и достойной профессии?  Может стоит их наряду с ламами (или, как вариант - _вместо_ лам) приглашать? К примеру: пару - в Москву, пару - в Питер, еще несколько - допустим в ту же Италию...  :Smilie:  

Глядишь (возвращаясь ближе к теме) - и не возникали бы тогда вопросы: "где тут у вас детская комната" или "почему на ретрите меня обо...ало соседское чадо?"

Кстати, а в других, "не тибетских" традициях, как обычно дела обстоят с наведением порядка на подобных мероприятиях?

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Кстати, а в других, "не тибетских" традициях, как обычно дела обстоят с наведением порядка на подобных мероприятиях?


Слышал, что в Корее, в аутентичных монастырях, по сей день за спинами сидящих прохаживается надсмотрщик - начинаешь шуметь, он к тебе подбегает и сильно бьет по спине деревянной палкой или деревянным мечом.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... я не спорю, конечно надо развивать терпение, сострадание и "войти в положение"


Почему-то вспомнилась бессмертная цитата от уличного хулигана Феди.




> ... по сей день за спинами сидящих прохаживается надсмотрщик - начинаешь шуметь, он к тебе подбегает и сильно бьет по спине деревянной палкой или деревянным мечом.


Как вариант - вот еще один способ перевоспитания и общественного воздействия.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, а в других, "не тибетских" традициях, как обычно дела обстоят с наведением порядка на подобных мероприятиях?


Вы, видать, давненько на ритритах той общины, которую здесь, по вашим словам, не принято называть не были. В последнее время "детский сад" организуется регулярно именно с целью уважения чужого измерения. Правда топикстартер, если вы не заметили, немножко о другом спрашивал. Буддийского центра с детской комнатой я не знаю.

----------

Fyodor (10.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Интересно, а вышеописанных великовозрастных "практегов" куда они девают, в этой пресловутой общине? В какую комнату?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Слышал, что в Корее, в аутентичных монастырях, по сей день за спинами сидящих прохаживается надсмотрщик - начинаешь шуметь, он к тебе подбегает и сильно бьет по спине деревянной палкой или деревянным мечом.


Ну, так Чоки Нима Ринпоче на одном из ретритов рассказывал про "загранотряды" таких "монахов" в традиционных буддийских монастрях, которые следят за порядком в монастыре, мажут лицо сажей для устрашающего вида и т.п. Там контекст такой был, что кажется вот этот Генрих Харрер ("7 лет в Тибете") за столько лет проведенных им в Тибете интересовала не Дхарма, а вот большей частью все вот эти самобытные штучки, ритуалы и т.п. в том числе особенно эти "стражи-монахи".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Интересно, а вышеописанных великовозрастных "практегов" куда они девают, в этой пресловутой общине? В какую комнату?


сенсорной депревации - принудительный темный ретрит :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну, так Чоки Нима Ринпоче на одном из ретритов рассказывал про "загранотряды" таких "монахов" в традиционных буддийских монастрях, которые следят за порядком в монастыре, мажут лицо сажей для устрашающего вида и т.п.


Помню такое... Но, кстати, у Чоки Нима Ринпоче такие "заградотряды" на ретритах не требуются - как правило, у него в зале мертвая тишина стоит: какой-то контингент подбирается нормальный, уважительно друг к другу относящийся.

А вот характерный случай был: в "Салюте", в последний день одного из ретритов  из Москвы (на посвящение) принеслась толпа "ёгинов"  (кстати смешно, но вышеописанный мною персонаж тоже присутствовал) из этой самой неназываемой общины - с другого мероприятия, уже от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче... Запыхались, но успели! Лихо прошлись по залу, сметая коврики-подушки присутствующих, уселись в первых рядах. И обстановка сразу резко изменилась.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Интересно, а вышеописанных великовозрастных "практегов" куда они девают, в этой пресловутой общине? В какую комнату?


Для этого имеются крепкие Ёгины.  :Smilie:  Куда девают - не знаю. Больше о них не слышно  :Smilie:  Потому известны вам Ёгин (я так понимаю, что речь идет о Валере, которого я не помню когда в последний раз видел в ДО вообще) на такизх мероприятиях ведет себя тихо, но периодически шалит в Кунпенлинге, когда незадачливые организаторы экономят и на детском саду, и на людях, которым и палка не нужна  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> принеслась толпа "ёгинов"  (кстати смешно, но вышеописанный мною персонаж тоже присутствовал) из этой самой неназываемой общины


Интересно, вы у них членские билеты проверяете или как опознаете?  :Smilie:  Я вот на мероприятиях ЧННР кого только не видел, но пока не развил сиддху определения принадлежности к школе по манере поведения  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чувствуется, что распустил вас современный окупированный Тибет. Все гламурное, розовое, ламы и монахи вокруг ходят в белом, во все врубаются и какают исключительно розовыми мобилами... тьфу... привязались эти мобилы... лепестками роз.
> В начале XX века, в том свободном, не угнетенном, так сказать, Тибете, на учениях по рядам богомольцев прохаживались специально обученные люди с железными палками, и наводили порядок ими очень быстро. Случалось что и убивали ненароком кого-нибудь замешкавшегося этой палкой. А что? Всякое может случиться, как ещё говориться: "Лес рубят - щепки летят". Зато никому из свободных тибетцев в те времена и в голову не приходило выступить с претензией: "Отсядьте от меня весь зал в сторону, если рингтон моей мобилы чудный голосок моего чада вас так раздражает".


Денли, а неужто Вас где-нить на учениях в Дхасе или в Непале палкой охаживали? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  Неужто Вы себя к тибетцам приравниваете, даже живя там, где живете? И Ваш европейский ум не замечаете? Вот Вы б первый, представляю, как бы в подробностях описали б жестокость монахов и тут нам бы пожаловались :Smilie:  Представляю, как тибетский специально обученный человек на учениях вырубает палкой плачущего младенца насмерть, а потом той же окровавленной палкой вырубает его мать, чтоб не голосила.

Как-то всем понятно, что в Европе оходишь кого-то палкой, потом сидишь в суде и оправдываешься, что, дескать, это невзначай так получилось. Ну неужели Вы думаете, что тибетские ламы не понимают нашего хэндикапа? В чем мы на учения приходим, как себя ведем, что делаем, какие вопросы задаем и какое у нас личное эго - ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ У ВСЕХ, при чем тут мамки, - выпирает по поводу "мое личное пространство, не смейте его нарушать ни шумом, ни чихом, ни, не дай бог, обмороком, не валитесь на мои драгоценные колени". 

Короче холивар устроить против матерей с детями не удастся. Попробуйте сначала побыть в их шкуре, родить своих детей и смотреть, что получится. И в платее собрались все те же :Smilie:  Сейчас полузавуалированно, а потом напрямую на личности бум переходить. 

Думаю, вопрос просто в конкретных четких правилах, ОБЪЯВЛЕННЫХ ЗАРАНЕЕ ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМИ. Типа, на вводную лекцию и на свободную конференцию можно детей вести, на такие-то даты - нет. Так-то одеться, то-то с собой нельзя брать.  НУ, и не полениться, на дверь поставить проверяющих, тоесть, селекцию провести до входа и до оплаты ритрита. Тут же напомнить всем правила и предупредить, что придется покинуть зал. 

И заранее огранизовать услугу прямо на месте обучения для детей. Думаю, централизованно можно найти добросовестного квалифицирлованного воспитателя от лица организаторов. И елси будет несколько детей - ему удастся, кстати, хорошо заработать. Кстати, надо бы это продумать бы и подсказывать всем БЦ :Smilie:  И дать также возможность аудиенции у Учителя мамкам с детьми на персональное благословение, до или после.А то они рвутся часто исключительно потому, что иначе им не пробиться никак иначе. Особенно женщины из стран с буддийскими корнями. Попробуйте калмычку какую-нибудь остановить.

А я согласна, когда монахи ходят и слегка толпу приводят в сознание, пусть не палками, но недвусмысленными указаниями. Только вот приезжает их сопровождающих немного, говорить с нами не поймешь как, да часто и бесполезно. А силой человека не утащишь - не по-буддийски это выглядит. Даже знаю, что кое-кого бы хорошо палкою порой оходить, - так, для профилактики. Прочитав его мысли, хотя и сидит себе тихонечко. :Smilie: 

Тогда уж в зал сразу и красивых девушек не надо пускать :Smilie:  Уж они-то отвлекают у некоторых внимание поболе рыдающего дитятки. И вообще, всем надо надеть паранджу, мужчин посадить спереди, женщин сзади, как в мечети, вот уж тогда ни на кого нельзя будет свалить свою дурную карму, в силу которой у нас и возникают всяческие препятствия вокруг, не свалишь наше отсутствие терпения и неумение концентрироваться.

А еще лучше - выписывайте себе Учителя в личное распоряжение. Только он, думаю, вряд ли согласится.....

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дэн, у меня (с) "возникает смутное подозрение", что где-то такую аргументацию мы уже встречали...  :Smilie:  Там, кстати, и про "равностность" было... Неужели по второму кругу началось?

----------

Denli (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Дэн, у меня (с) "возникает смутное подозрение", что где-то такую аргументацию мы уже встречали...  Там, кстати, и про "равностность" было... Неужели по второму кругу началось?


Да, по второму. Развитие по спирали, называется. Что не сперли в прошлый год в этом посперали...

----------

Фил (11.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Особенно женщины из стран с буддийскими корнями. Попробуйте калмычку какую-нибудь остановить.


Кстати, ни разу не видел в России на учениях калмычек и буряток с малолетними орущими детьми. На благословение индивидуально приходят, то - да, а вот сидеть несколько часов с орущим чадом. Да и в Непале на учениях тибетянок с орущими детьми не встречал ни разу. Воспитание, вероятно, не позволяет встать и вовсеуслышанье заявить: Я МАТЬ И МНЕ НА ВСЕХ ПОКЛАТЬ!!!

----------

Ann Ginger (10.03.2012), Bob (09.03.2012), Eternal Jew (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012), Вантус (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ну что же - значит воспитанные и не затронутые эмансипацией женщины. Мало собственного "Я", много уважения к окружающим. Похвально!

P.S. Самая лучшая жена - с восточными корнями и восточным же мудрым менталитетом (прошу не путать с забитостью, услужливостью и рабской покорностью)! Тут, кстати, кто-то в теме "Личные фото" выкладывал снимки с супругой - просто чудо! Искренне сорадуюсь!  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Denli (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

"Детей, конечно, убивать нельзя, но что-то с ними делать надо" Д.Хармс  :Mad:

----------

Ann Ginger (10.03.2012), Федор Ф (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Интересно, вы у них членские билеты проверяете или как опознаете? Я вот на мероприятиях ЧННР кого только не видел, но пока не развил сиддху определения принадлежности к школе по манере поведения


По невероятной адекватности "манеры поведения".  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю, вопрос просто в конкретных четких правилах, ОБЪЯВЛЕННЫХ ЗАРАНЕЕ ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМИ. Типа, на вводную лекцию и на свободную конференцию можно детей вести, на такие-то даты - нет. Так-то одеться, то-то с собой нельзя брать.  НУ, и не полениться, на дверь поставить проверяющих, тоесть, селекцию провести до входа и до оплаты ритрита. Тут же напомнить всем правила и предупредить, что придется покинуть зал. 
> 
> И заранее огранизовать услугу прямо на месте обучения для детей. Думаю, централизованно можно найти добросовестного квалифицирлованного воспитателя от лица организаторов. И елси будет несколько детей - ему удастся, кстати, хорошо заработать. Кстати, надо бы это продумать бы и подсказывать всем БЦ И дать также возможность аудиенции у Учителя мамкам с детьми на персональное благословение, до или после.А то они рвутся часто исключительно потому, что иначе им не пробиться никак иначе. Особенно женщины из стран с буддийскими корнями. Попробуйте калмычку какую-нибудь остановить.


Это - хорошие идеи.



> Тогда уж в зал сразу и красивых девушек не надо пускать Уж они-то отвлекают у некоторых внимание поболе рыдающего дитятки. И вообще, всем надо надеть паранджу, мужчин посадить спереди, женщин сзади, как в мечети, вот уж тогда ни на кого нельзя будет свалить свою дурную карму, в силу которой у нас и возникают всяческие препятствия вокруг, не свалишь наше отсутствие терпения и неумение концентрироваться.


Посадить назад - это тоже хорошая идея. На серьёзных затворах иногда сажают мужчин и женщин отдельно. Как раз по указанной причине. Чтобы лишнего отвлечения не было.

Если же учение "обычное". Тогда достаточно не одеваться во всякие топики-брительки-брючки с заниженной талией-миниюбки.
Т.е. приходить в не облегающей, закрытой одежде. 
В Таиланде, например, в серьёзные храмы не пускают с обнажёнными плечами и коленями. Хорошие правила.

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Bob (09.03.2012), Homer (10.03.2012), Оскольд (09.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Плавно перешли на миниюбки и обнаженные колени  :Smilie:  У кого что болит... Как обычно зафлудили тему.

----------


## Топпер

> Плавно перешли на миниюбки и обнаженные колени  У кого что болит... Как обычно зафлудили тему.


При чём здесь эта поговорка? Мы говорим о нормах вежливости, при посещении буддийских мероприятий. 
Внешний вид тоже этого касается.

----------

Homer (10.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Плавно перешли на миниюбки и обнаженные колени  У кого что болит... Как обычно зафлудили тему.


Топпер вон в соседней теме не моргнув глазом картинку с голой грудью пропустил. Так что в ханжестве его не упрекнуть. Он давно уже по монашески равнодушен ко всяким там мешкам с костями, чего не скажешь о львиной доле мирян и посетителей ретритов. Так что если у кого и болит, то скорее всего не там ищите. :Wink:

----------

Alex (09.03.2012), Bob (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> При чём здесь эта поговорка? Мы говорим о нормах вежливости, при посещении буддийских мероприятий. 
> Внешний вид тоже этого касается.


А я почему-то подумал что эту тему человек создал, чтобы пристроить ребенка на время учений. А он значит запостил чтобы поболтать о вежливости? Ну вам видней.

----------


## Джыш

> Топпер вон в соседней теме не моргнув глазом картинку с голой грудью пропустил. Так что в ханжестве его не упрекнуть. Он давно уже по монашески равнодушен ко всяким там мешкам с костями, чего не скажешь о львиной доле мирян и посетителей ретритов. Так что если у кого и болит, то скорее всего не там ищите.


Ха, такая наивность  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А я почему-то подумал что эту тему человек создал, чтобы пристроить ребенка на время учений.


Похоже, что нет.



> А он значит запостил чтобы поболтать о вежливости? Ну вам видней.


Вопрос топикстартера адресовался "буддийским центрам". Я так понимаю, что это вопрос, как раз таки общего плана.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я рада, что смогла, не мешая никому, приносить и приводить ребенка в БЦ с самого рождения.  С РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИХ. Думаю, она очень многое впитала авербально. Она ни разу никого не побеспокоила и не обратила излишнего внимания, кроме, наверно, своего слишком примерного для ребенка поведения. Бывают маленькие дети, которые даже ходят с радостью. И никто вокруг не видит в этом проблемы. Карма у них такая. 

Моя дочь имела возможность искренне накопить некоторые заслуги и хорошие привычки с детства, - раздавала всем в перерыве конфетки, рисовала Будду и дарила окружающим и Учителям, и никаким образом не обращала на себя внимание во время лекции, только некоторые потом подходили и искренне сорадовались ей. Мне тоже удалось наработать привычку не пропускать сказанное, даже если она рядом. 

После первых разов она вообще перестала быть чуждым элементом, ее присутствие было естесственным. Мне и лама сказал - ходи с ней.

 Не вижу ничего плохого, когда такой ребенок сидит на учении потихоньку. Есть даже дети с искренней верой. Главное, не заставлять их молиться и следовать чему-то против воли. А воспитывать человеческие ценности и правильное отношение к другим они натренировывают именно среди людей, - в самых разных местах. Почему бы ей не познакомиться с нормальной буддийской средой? Про Россию не знаю, но, судя по этой теме, отношения между людьми на учениях довольно натянутые.

Ребенок, - такое же ЖС, как и все остальные. Материнские амбиции тут не при чем.

----------

Fyodor (10.03.2012), Оскольд (09.03.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Пема*, мы искренне рады тому, что у вас такая примерная дочь, а Вы так искусно носили ребенка на учения, что никому при этом не помешали  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (09.03.2012), Raudex (09.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012), Оскольд (09.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ух, наконец-то, добрый человек выискался :Smilie:  Теперь осталось признать, что не все дети - монстры и непрерывно орут на учениях. :Smilie:  

Иногда сидишь себе спокойно там весь день, и только потом обнаруживаешь, что, оказывается, где-то там и дети еще сидели :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (09.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> У меня случай был (на посвящении Ваджрасаттвы, которое проводил ЕС Кармапа) - до сих пор мерзко вспоминать... Уселись передо мною две дамы: сильно за сорок пять, сектантского вида и в сопровождении одного "ёгина" чуть помоложе (москвичи его, наверное, хорошо знают: он завсегдатай всех ретритов, любит ходить в оранжевой маечке, круглой панамке из-под которой непокорные кудри свисают; судя по некоторым характерным приметам - вся троица из одной не называемой здесь общины).
> 
> ... Сначала, как водится, они заняли втроем полряда под "кого-то", кто естественно потом не пришел, потом, когда Учение уже шло, долго метались туда-сюда, как куры, устраивающиеся на ночлег, потом расселись и ...


Был схожий случай на донецком дзогчен-форуме прошлым летом. Приехали мы намного раньше начала, как только открыли зал - сели по-центру в первом ряду, ждем начала мероприятия. Ближе к началу подходит к нам женщина средних лет и предлагает отсесть с этих мест, т.к. их "кто-то должен был для них занять". Ну ладно, отсели правее, не велика беда, сидим, ждем. Однако видимо аппетиты возросли, обращается она к нам снова с просьбой отсесть еще подальше, т.к. ей нужно еще одно место но она забыла об этом... из скромности! Вообщем поржал я тогда с такого обоснования капитально, мысленно правда, чтоб не обидеть ее. Отсели мы еще дальше, к счастью, больше ни она ни ее подошедшие подружки (для кого собственно и освобождались места) нас не беспокоили.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.03.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Чувствуется, что распустил вас современный окупированный Тибет. Все гламурное, розовое, ламы и монахи вокруг ходят в белом, во все врубаются и какают исключительно розовыми мобилами... тьфу... привязались эти мобилы... лепестками роз.
> В начале XX века, в том свободном, не угнетенном, так сказать, Тибете, на учениях по рядам богомольцев прохаживались специально обученные люди с железными палками, и наводили порядок ими очень быстро. Случалось что и убивали ненароком кого-нибудь замешкавшегося этой палкой. А что? Всякое может случиться, как ещё говориться: "Лес рубят - щепки летят". Зато никому из свободных тибетцев в те времена и в голову не приходило выступить с претензией: "Отсядьте от меня весь зал в сторону, если рингтон моей мобилы чудный голосок моего чада вас так раздражает".


Бакшиши-же упадут, если порядок наводить. А так, культурные потерпят и дадут бакшиш, некультурные - порадуются, что им можно невозбранно проявлять свое хамство и также дадут бакшиш.

----------

Sucheeinennick (09.06.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Пема, мы искренне рады тому, что у вас такая примерная дочь, а Вы так искусно носили ребенка на учения, что никому при этом не помешали...


...и в очередной раз искренне поделились своими маленькими семейными радостями со всеми присутствующими. Respect!




> Был схожий случай на донецком дзогчен-форуме ...


Ну так судя по всему - у них был на руках членский билет "с золотой буквой "А"", плюс - уплаченные взносы за год вперед, а у Вас - увы... 

Вот так вот и сказывается персональная негативная карма: (с) «Люди делятся на два сорта — тех, у кого револьвер заряжен, и тех, кто копает. Ты - копаешь»  :Smilie:  

P.S. А Дхарму кто давал: Берхин или сам Сын?  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> P.S. А Дхарму кто давал: Берхин или сам Сын?


Оба ). Центральными были конечно лекции Еше, но и Берхин небольшую лекцию проводил - по крайней мере в программе было, я только на одной из лекций Еше присутствовал. В программе был даже тренинг по танцам фламенко))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, ни разу не видел в России на учениях калмычек и буряток с малолетними орущими детьми.


Я видел и не раз и чо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По невероятной адекватности "манеры поведения".


А. Понятно. Типа если в очках, то или жидомасон, или их прислужник  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Могу рассказать миллионы разных случаев на учениях. И про мужчин, и про женщин разных возрастов, национальностей, темпераментов. Кого рвало на соседей, у кого был сердечный приступ, кто пьян был сильно и буянил. Ну забавно, право слово. Так сильно обращать внимание на людские неадекватности. Просто уже со временем все это научиваешься предугадывать и выбирать себе правильные углы. Главно на самые партерные места не рваться. У колонн хорошо пристраиваться. Там уж не оттеснят. :Smilie:  Хотя колонны на расхват. некоторые не могут в лотосе-полулотосе, спину опереть обязательно должны. 

В Дхарамсале каждый год за день до учений все наклеивают, пристегивают булавками имена, ругаются друг с другом.Те, кто наверняка хотели увидеть ЕСДЛ поближе - оставались ночевать со спальными мешками в храме. Странно, что на второй день половина народу вообще куда-то исчезла.  

Закон простой. Кто первый вошел, тот и сел ближе, на то место, которое нравится. Встань пораньше, постой в очереди в темноте, не ешь, не пей, чтоб в туалет не захотеть....Если занимал - не уходи, дождись всех окружающих. И по-одному выходить. 

Ну неиссякаемо это. Придешь рано, займешь место, и все равно на голову придут сесть, будут на тебя класть шмотки, ноги под тебя выпрямлять...клином вбиваться и расшатывать всех вокруг себя....просто смотришь и сознательно меняешь отрицательное восприятие на положительное. Прям самая что ни на есть живая практика 4 Безмерных да 6 парамит . Пошутишь, мягко попросишь, обращаешь в юмор :Smilie:  От нас ведь многое зависит. Нагнести или разрядить обстановку....как там...эти 8 мирских дхарм?

Уже давно на все это не обращаешь внимание. Философия простая, - если прет пером кто-то вперед, - значит, ему сильно нужно. Нехай себе прет. Живое омраченное существо. Наш дхармический брат или сестра......

----------

Chikara (10.03.2012), Fyodor (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Могу рассказать миллионы разных случаев на учениях. И про мужчин, и про женщин разных возрастов, национальностей, темпераментов. Кого рвало на соседей, у кого был сердечный приступ, кто пьян был сильно и буянил. Ну забавно, право слово. Так сильно обращать внимание на людские неадекватности. Просто уже со временем все это научиваешься предугадывать и выбирать себе правильные углы. Главно на самые партерные места не рваться. У колонн хорошо пристраиваться. Там уж не оттеснят. Хотя колонны на расхват. некоторые не могут в лотосе-полулотосе, спину опереть обязательно должны. 
> 
> В Дхарамсале каждый год за день до учений все наклеивают, пристегивают булавками имена, ругаются друг с другом.Те, кто наверняка хотели увидеть ЕСДЛ поближе - оставались ночевать со спальными мешками в храме. Странно, что на второй день половина народу вообще куда-то исчезла.  
> 
> Закон простой. Кто первый вошел, тот и сел ближе, на то место, которое нравится. Встань пораньше, постой в очереди в темноте, не ешь, не пей, чтоб в туалет не захотеть....Если занимал - не уходи, дождись всех окружающих. И по-одному выходить. 
> 
> Ну неиссякаемо это. Придешь рано, займешь место, и все равно на голову придут сесть, будут на тебя класть шмотки, ноги под тебя выпрямлять...клином вбиваться и расшатывать всех вокруг себя....просто смотришь и сознательно меняешь отрицательное восприятие на положительное. Прям самая что ни на есть живая практика 4 Безмерных да 6 парамит . Пошутишь, мягко попросишь, обращаешь в юмор От нас ведь многое зависит. Нагнести или разрядить обстановку....как там...эти 8 мирских дхарм?
> 
> Уже давно на все это не обращаешь внимание. Философия простая, - если прет пером кто-то вперед, - значит, ему сильно нужно. Нехай себе прет. Живое омраченное существо. Наш дхармический брат или сестра......


Пема, посмеялся от души! :Smilie:  Ну прям как у А.П.Чехова  :Smilie: . Рассказ можно написать и назвать "Ваджарные братья и сестры" или "Туса по жизни: дорога к 4-м безмерным" :Smilie:

----------


## Fyodor

Задаешь вроде бы простой и конкретный вопрос, а в ответ чего только не услышишь  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (10.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (10.03.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.03.2012), Маша_ла (27.03.2012), Оскольд (10.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.03.2012), Фил (11.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2012)

----------

